
The Healthiest Old Person on the Planet Explains How to Stay in Shape - evo_9
http://www.vice.com/en_ca/read/charles-eugster-fittest-oap-on-planet
======
personomas
"I avoid sugar and eat lots of meat, especially fat. I've been on a fat trip
lately. Fat! Piles of fat. Yet, I was in a supermarket the other day and was
perplexed to find yogurt with zero fat. What on earth is that? The idea of the
nutrition pyramid where, at the top, is a little fat and meat, and at the
bottom a lot of carbohydrates, is, excuse me, bullshit. Humans are so
unbelievably stupid that we have begun to tinker with food. Our theories of
nutrition have resulted in a pandemic of obesity. Can you imagine a hunter-
gatherer enjoying a low-fat yogurt? Let me tell you this, too: I read a report
recently which said that a fatty diet also increases your libido."

~~~
secstate
The idea that fat makes one "fatter" is one of the more embarrassing aspects
of modern nutritional science.

I'm actually not even sure nutrition science resembles real science, given the
5 year cycle of sodium be bad or good for you.

~~~
contingencies
_given the 5 year cycle of sodium be bad or good for you_

Japanese food can be quite salty, and they top world life expectancy at 84.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_life_expectancy)

------
kleer001
I normally dismiss advice from outliers like this, but the message of "Get out
and exercize. Eat real food. Never retire." I think cannot be repeated enough.

Though I do suspect he's juicing with something, probably testosterone and or
HGH.

~~~
themartorana
"Never retire." My in-laws are in their mid-70s, but don't act like it at all.
They both work numerous "jobs" (they own a farm and do other volunteer and
outreach work, and my father-in-law builds ponds and bridges and whatnot for
other local farmers).

My father-in-law did have cancer, but is in remission now, and sped right back
up to normal pace.

It's obvious to my wife and me, though, that if he ever "retires" he'll likely
go down-hill pretty rapidly. The women in my wife's family all live well into
their 90s (her grandmother is currently 101) and there's no doubt part of it
is their stubborn inability to slow down.

Never retire. Maybe you can afford at 65 to remove the golden handcuffs and
take up a different vocation, but don't ever stop working and learning.

------
gumby
Interesting he started at 87 and it's more accessible than pharma therapy
(which doesn't even exist yet)

